# The start.



## delongmark (Aug 8, 2017)

I've never done anything like this before so here we go...

I've always loved fish and could spend hours watching them. When I was young my dad had a tank full of fish of varying kinds. I used to sit there and gaze at it for hours. 

Earlier his year I finally got round to going to a local fish store after a friend raved about it. I only went to look and guess what came out with a 54lt tank. I thought start small but not too small. Didn't have a clue what i had to do. My brother came to my rescue as he had kept fish for a few years and went from salt water to tropical. 

I didn't know what cycling was so really didnt known what to do or what water test results meant. My poor brother got a regular email advising him of the situation on a weekly basis. I feel sorry for him. While this was going on I couldn't decide what fish I wanted as everything I looked up gave me another fish to think about. It was over a month of hard thinking and headaches I finally decided that Betta were for me. I haven't looked back. Once that decision was made I started researching and wanted my Betta to be happy and wanted him to have company but being a novice in every sense of the word I sought advice of my local fish store. My tank cycled 7 weeks in all and I was not going to rush this. I installed the seneye monitoring system in the tank as well as regular water tests wanted him to be happy.

The day came when I was to get him. Couldn't wait. Went to the store they suggested 6 fork tail rainbow fish first to get the eco system sorted and wait a week for the Betta which I did.

He is fantastic. He likes bloodworms and his pellets but a no go with peas so far. I didn't realise the come to you to be fed that was a very pleasent surprise for me. 

Got him a cave and hammock and hes happy.

Best thing I ever did. Love Betta. They are definitely for me.


----------

